# detailing world track day - Fancy it?



## CleanDetail

Just looking for interest at the moment.

I'm looking at planning a track day, wanted to know if anyone on here would be interested?

The venue would be the new Blyton Park track www.blytonpark.co.uk a 1.6 mile new tarmac track.

At the moment prices are to be looked at once we have numbers, but it would be priced just to cover costs.

All cars would be welcome of course, there is also a skid pan :thumb:

Please let me know on here if your interested. Track days at this track for an open pit are going for £100 per car, but i think we can get that down to more like £50 per car :thumb:



















All comments welcome 
ATB
Nick


----------



## gatecrasher3

You have my interest pending final cost and date.


----------



## CleanDetail

cant belive there is only 2 of us....


----------



## alan_mcc

If it was closer I would've been absolutely keen.


----------



## horico

As much as I'm itching to track the ///M, my sensible side is winning every time. Hope more go for it. Do they hire our the track for the day for a set price etc?


----------



## Razzzle

Whats the DB limit of the track Nick?


----------



## CleanDetail

Its 105db dude


----------



## tom-coupe

depends when it is but ill say me and my mate would be up for this.


----------



## Razzzle

Nick_CD said:


> Its 105db dude


Think I might be pretty close to that


----------



## msb

Could be interested depending on when it is


----------



## FiestaGirlie

Would have been very interested in this, but Blyton is unfortunately almost 4 hours away for me and Chris.


----------



## avit88

id b up for it


----------



## ckeir.02mh

This sounds very interesting, you can count me in depending on the date. Sounds better value at £50 aswell.

Chris


----------



## Razzzle

Getting new discs and pads + dot 5.1 in the next few weeks so should be good to go.


----------



## Guest

Could be interested, date and cost dependant.


----------



## CleanDetail

Just an update, iv bought a track day at this track on the 22nd of June. To give it a go and see what its like. Also got a customer going round it next week in his AM DBS Carbon so ill see what he says about it too.!


----------



## Bowler

Would be interested under a ton, went to cadwell with BMW CC to have a look whats what good day that was £175.


----------



## alexj

interested, depending on cost, where and when etc


----------



## Richors

Would be cheap at £50 for sure. I have driven it - its a good surface and like an airfield in terms of run off so not too much to hit!
Quite narrow in places so limited overtaking but a good little circuit and as said - at £50 would be a bargain. Suits smaller cars than big power stuff in some ways.
cheers


----------



## bornlucky

Is it really 1.5 miles long? As it says its a sprint track? That would make it a fair bit bigger than knockhill. If so im in.


----------



## CleanDetail

http://www.blytonpark.co.uk/blyton-park/future-of-blyton/

Its 1.6m Long sorry


----------



## Razzzle

I'm at cadwell on the 12/9 cant wait!


----------



## caz4pete07

I would be up for this! ;-D


----------



## BrianD1991

Definetly up for this depending on cost


----------



## Razzzle

sacked cadwell off an am going Oulton park on 2nd nov: http://www.trackaction-online.co.uk...t_free_shipping_info&cPath=1_7&products_id=14

Monkeyriders RS powered ST last year @ oulton http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA35D7F3B9325CF52


----------



## msb

Not wanting to hijack the thread, but i have curborough sprint course booked for 27th sept and still have a possible couple of spaces available. As said curborough is a sprint track and although short is very challenging, there is only one car on the course at a time so if you muck it up its only yourself to blame, also this makes it safe enjoyable fun, we are limited to 10/12 cars so tracktime is alot during the day, the cost is £60 incl lunch, if anyone on heres interested please pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dibs

Hi,
I'd also be up for this depending on whether it's on a Saturday or not? Can't go mid week due to work commitments...
Thanks


----------



## Lupostef

I'd be up for this, although don't know if I'd exceed the 105db limit


----------

